# Digitales Schärfen - Grundlagen



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Okt. 2009)

Hi,

hab grad diesen tollen Fachbeitrag gefunden und wollt euch den mal zeigen 

http://www.dslr-forum.de/showthread.php?t=57525/?q=sch%E4rfung+grundlagen


----------



## mitch (19. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Digitales Schärfen - Grundlagen*

ralf, danke für den  link - man lernt halt nie aus


----------

